# Carb and air filter??



## craigrock47 (4 mo ago)

Need help. Does an older Toro 521 mod 38052 have an air filter? I inherited the blower without a carb and have a new one to install but can't see an air filter or where one would connect!
Thanks in advance, Craig


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

craigrock47 said:


> Need help. Does an older Toro 521 mod 38052 have an air filter? I inherited the blower without a carb and have a new one to install but can't see an air filter or where one would connect!
> Thanks in advance, Craig


Most, unless real old, don't have an air filter.
No need for one in the winter as there is no dust.
My 1963 Snowbird has one, back then I guess they figured all engines should have filter.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Though you should have a heat box covering it?
Keeps the carb warm and the snow out.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Here is an exploded diagram of your engine. It shows a carburetor cover, but no filter or provision for one that I can see.










Diagrams and parts list here: Parts – 521 Snowthrower | Toro

Welcome to SBF, glad to have you aboard.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

As mentioned, there is no dust, dirt, grass being airborne as when cutting grass, so it's not necessary. However, the main reason, any snow or moisture that got in there, would freeze in to ice choking off the air thus stopping the engine.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

BYW, welcome to the group. Glad to have you with us.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

are you replacing the carb with a Toro OEM or a cheap chinese clone?

asking for a friend.....


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

there is no air filter on a toro 521


----------



## fixitright (2 mo ago)

I have this same blower and had most of it apart to work on it lately. I'm pretty sure item 40 in the above diagram someone posted is a foam filter. Its tucked in behind the carb. Mine has it. Its very easy to miss. I used needle nose plyers to gently pull the foam out and inspect it for dirt.


----------



## fixitright (2 mo ago)

..


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

fixitright said:


> I have this same blower and had most of it apart to work on it lately. I'm pretty sure item 40 in the above diagram someone posted is a foam filter. Its tucked in behind the carb. Mine has it. Its very easy to miss. I used needle nose plyers to gently pull the foam out and inspect it for dirt.
> View attachment 202721


That's the oil separator in the crank case breather, and has nothing to do with filtering intake air.


----------



## fixitright (2 mo ago)

tadawson said:


> That's the oil separator in the crank case breather, and has nothing to do with filtering intake air.


Thanks.


----------

